# Who else is going to Do The Puyallup in the PNW?



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't wait :leap: The Puyallup Fair opens tomorrow :stars: I was wondering if anyone else from TGS is going or is going to show their goats. I'm only going to scope out the animals and eat the greasy food :thumb:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not going to be there but maybe Poppy Patch will? Seems like I remember reading somewhere on their site that they show there. Have fun! We went to Oregon State on Monday for the Nigerian show and that was pretty neat.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We will be there Tues-Thurs with a few Boers! Dont forget to eat at Murrays? Murphys? Can never remember the exact name but its behind Barn M. Best food at the fair! The only place I will eat chicken fried steak san. Or chile fries.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

My husband and I are going monday the 14th and then we'll be taking the kids on one of the days that you'll be there Nancyd, hopefully we'll see you there :hi5: I thought Shannon was going to show too so hopefully I'll see her too.


----------



## Charlene_F (Sep 2, 2009)

I will be going with my FFA chapter, showing some Nubians and a boar. I will be there the 18th - 22nd.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im going thursday, not to show, just watch the second half of the goat show. And yes poppy patch will be there. I cant wait to meet Shannon, a friend of mine is getting a buck from her to start a mini nubian program.
beth


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Beth, do you know what days Shannon will be at the fair?


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

I'm still thinking of going- my life was too busy this year to show, but I'd love to get to see a pile of Nigerian dwarfs. I believe they are showing on the first day of the open goat show, so that would be Wednesday.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Come say "Hi" to me -- I'm judging the open pygmies Wednesday afternoon!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I should've just bought a season pass so I could meet everyone :greengrin: 

Denise, what time do you start judging on Wednesday? I can come if it's when the kids are in school.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

dairy goats go in wed i believe and are there until friday.
beth


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You all be sure & look me up in barn M now. 
I will probably be hanging around with "Richard & Sandy's Boer Goats" they have beautiful picture displays up. And Leaning Tree Boers.
We are Laughing Stock Boer Goats but dont have a banner yet. You might catch me sneaking through the dairy goat barn you just never know!

Nancy Dickey
Laughing Stock Boer Goats
"Seriously _Great Bloodlines
Snohomish, WA_


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I will do Nancy! im going to have to start making a list of people to look for!
beth


----------

